# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  ¿Cómo captar los caudales de grandes avenidas sin arrastrar grandes sedimentos?

## F. Lázaro

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...andes-avenidas




> http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...andes-avenidas
> 
> *La tesis experimental de Juan García Bermejo propone la instalación de rejas de fondo en los cauces fluviales.*
> 
> Una reja de barras longitudinales a la corriente en el fondo de los cauces es la solución ideada y testada por la Universidad Politécnica de Cartagena (UPCT) para captar los caudales de avenidas sin arrastrar grandes sedimentos. El agua filtrada a través de las rejas sería reconducida hacia balsas para su aprovechamiento, reduciendo el riesgo de inundaciones.
> 
> La tesis del profesor Juan García Bermejo, dirigida por Luis Castillo, responsable del Laboratorio de Hidráulica de la UPCT, ha estudiado en los canales de experimentación de la Politécnica el tamaño, inclinación y espacio entre las barras propuestas para bloquear sólidos de más de 15 centímetros sin que se obstruya la corriente.
> 
> Sistemas similares de captación de fondo son muy utilizados en ríos de alta montaña, de hecho se les denomina tomas tirolesas, caucasianas o andinas, pero no se han usado hasta ahora en cuencas semiáridas como la nuestra, donde se utilizan muros tipo presa o azud para derivar la corriente, explica García Bermejo.
> ...

----------

HUESITO (11-ago-2016),Los terrines (11-ago-2016),termopar (05-jun-2018)

----------


## Carmenmar

Interesante tema! Y además puedo dar fe que  Juan García Bermejo es un gran profesional en temas de hidráulica... Un saludo

----------

